

World.db - A Free Open World Database and Schema - jipumarino
https://github.com/geraldb/world.db

======
taybin
This would be more interesting if it included the official country codes:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_code>

------
ig1
What's the advantage of this over the geonames database (CC-BY) which seems to
be more comprehensive ?

~~~
lucian1900
Probably licensing. This one's public domain.

It is indeed extremely incomplete.

~~~
aslakhellesoy
The GeoNames geographical database is available for download free of charge
under a creative commons attribution license.

Is that too restrictive?

~~~
ceejayoz
> Is that too restrictive?

For someone who doesn't want to have a "credits" page in their app, sure.

------
BoppreH
If the Heroku app is up to date, there are only 62 countries and 126 cities
and all names are in German. I think this should have been mentioned in the
Github page.

~~~
jorgebg
Agree, somehow incomplete info of the current status of the project. It can be
ambitious and in an early stage but just say it!

------
kephra
Why is this a ruby project, and not just a plain files to create the tables,
and insert the values?

Also, please teach him something about database normalization. e.g. capital
should not be a flag of cities, but a foreign key of regions and countries.
Cities, Regions and countries should be combined into one table, with a
foreign keys pointing up and down the chain, from world down to suburb level.

~~~
vandershraaf
"please teach him something about database normalization"

------
thomasbk
Based on the fact that this database is free and public domain, apparently
it's possible for such data to have a restrictive license. So, I'm wonder what
the sources of this data are? Is it compiled from public resources from the
governments listed, determined and measured by hand by visiting the countries
(with a GPS device in hand :P), or something else? I couldn't find this
information on github.

------
lardissone
Country names are incorrect. Totally inaccurate.

See my issue report: <https://github.com/geraldb/world.db/issues/1>

------
gulbrandr
related: <http://mledoze.github.com/countries/>

------
coderholic
Here's a (django specific) alternative: <https://github.com/coderholic/django-
cities>

------
ewheeler
doesn't include city names, but here is a python script that pulls up-to-date
country names, codes, currencies, etc from standards bodies:
<https://github.com/ewheeler/current-countries-of-earth>

------
jre
How hard would it be to generate that kind of data from Wikipedia ?

~~~
riffraff
you'd still get CC-BY data from wikipedia, rather than public domain, I
believe

~~~
ceejayoz
Not if it's just data.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feist_v._Rural>

~~~
riffraff
that is interesting, but it would imply that geonames' data copyright is is
also invalid, so there would be no need to scrape wikipedia.

------
of
Shouldn't there be location info for each city? A long/lat field?

------
irfan
quite incomplete. why not ask github users to fork, contribute as fixtures &
send pull request

------
dhruvbird
Nice - much needed!

